# CBS to air MMA fights



## AceHBK (Feb 28, 2008)

Well CBS has struck a deal with ProElite to show 4 MMA fight cards a year on t.v.  Your thoughts??

Yes, ProElite has Kimbo Slice as one of its fighters.  I personally would rather see the UFC showcased on prime time t.v.

http://sportsline.com/mmaboxing/story/10674372


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well they need to compete against all these cable networks so I guess it better than not having anything at this time.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Well they need to compete against all these cable networks so I guess it better than not having anything at this time.


 
Ture.  My only concern is the quality of fighters and fights that will be on the cards that they show.  MMA doesn't need to showcase poor fights on primetime t.v. b/c the repercutions of it would linger for a long time.  I would hope they would have cards that had great technical guys as well as great stand up guys so you can promotr and show guys with talent as opposed to guys that just punch till they cant go anymore.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 28, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> Ture. My only concern is the quality of fighters and fights that will be on the cards that they show. MMA doesn't need to showcase poor fights on primetime t.v. b/c the repercutions of it would linger for a long time. I would hope they would have cards that had great technical guys as well as great stand up guys so you can promotr and show guys with talent as opposed to guys that just punch till they cant go anymore.


 
I cannot see them doing major fight cards it will take away from pay for view and that is big money for these promoters.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 2, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I cannot see them doing major fight cards it will take away from pay for view and that is big money for these promoters.


 

I think they will especially the first one.  They want to get people accepting MMA.  The problem is the quality of fighters they have over there.  The main event fight will feature Kimbo Slice against someone.  Im sorry but I don't see him against anyone as a main event fight.

I think if you would like to make MMA more acceptable to the masses you need to show people with great technical skills.  Say a BJ Penn against someone or anderson silva against someone. Plus putting something on primetime tv like MMA at least have folks that people know and have heard of.  I see this possibly going bad.  If it does, people like John McCain will use it as fuel to show why MMA should be banned.  There is really a lot at stake in this.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 2, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> I think if you would like to make MMA more acceptable to the masses you need to show people with great technical skills. Say a BJ Penn against someone or anderson silva against someone. Plus putting something on primetime tv like MMA at least have folks that people know and have heard of. I see this possibly going bad. If it does, people like John McCain will use it as fuel to show why MMA should be banned. There is really a lot at stake in this.


 
The general public doesn't recognize "great technical skills," and if you aren't a fight fan already, nobody knows who Anderson Silva is.  EliteXC doesn't have anybody who the public would recognize, the "names" are pretty much in the UFC camp.  They would probably be better off stacking the first showing with mismatches so one person can dominate and finish with a KO or a sub rather than having the fights go to the judges after three rounds of good offense and defense.


----------

